# R15 in the stores



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea when the R15 will be available at stores like Best Buy? I'm still "old school" about buying electronics online.  

This board has been very helpful in helping me making my decision about dvr.

thanks

-- adam


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

pyatta said:


> Does anyone have an idea when the R15 will be available at stores like Best Buy? I'm still "old school" about buying electronics online.
> 
> This board has been very helpful in helping me making my decision about dvr.
> 
> ...


The best anyone has been able to guess is 1-2 Weeks from the ship date which was Nov 7th. So keep checking hopefully they will start having them in stock shortly.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

pyatta said:


> Does anyone have an idea when the R15 will be available at stores like Best Buy?


I have been waiting and wondering the same thing.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

cmtar said:


> I have been waiting and wondering the same thing.


Unfortunately, as recently as last Friday even Best Buy associates didn't know the answer. In fact, no one that I'd talked to at BB had ever heard of the R15 or knew what it was. There is a price tag on the shelf for the R15, but when I had them look it up in the computer, it doesn't tell them anything except that they expected it in September (the original launch date). There were none in the distribution warehouses even. So it could be after Thanksgiving for all anyone knows.

If you want one now, best bet is to go through Robert at VE. You'll have it in 2-3 days for $99, free shipping. You can't beat it, and his customer svc is outstanding by all accounts. I had planned on waiting for BB as well. But when I found out that they had no clue about it and had none in the warehouse a week after it launched, I decided to go with VE. Glad I did.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

eengert said:


> If you want one now, best bet is to go through Robert at VE. You'll have it in 2-3 days for $99, free shipping. You can't beat it, and his customer svc is outstanding by all accounts. I had planned on waiting for BB as well. But when I found out that they had no clue about it and had none in the warehouse a week after it launched, I decided to go with VE. Glad I did.


I second that, I am very happy with VE service, and if you do not want to order online, you can give them a call and order that through the phone.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll add my name to the "VE is great" thread.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I'll add my name to the "VE is great" thread.


Ditto


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Same here VE has super service and I WILL do business with them again as well as send people to them.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Same here VE has super service and I WILL do business with them again as well as send people to them.


Double "Ditto" .............Robert and VE are the greatest!


----------



## dehaven.j (Nov 27, 2005)

I called best buy yesterday (11/26) and they told me that they have a couple in stock at the Kokomo, IN store. My r10 died yesterday so I may have to go and check the r15 out.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I recently made my first purchase from VE and was very satisfied. But from what I understand, they are hitting the floors of BB and CC:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48470


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

linger said:


> I recently made my first purchase from VE and was very satisfied. But from what I understand, they are hitting the floors of BB and CC:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48470


as wollfpack stated in a previous thread (but not quoted) ...........Oh goody:hurah: more "beta testers":lol:


----------

